# How best to determine acoustic corrections?



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

I am interested in running some sort of software that will help me determine which acoustic corrections would help my HT/audio room the most. After that process and the additions of appropriate acoustic panels, then I can run the subwoofer EQ for my three subs through the SMS-1 parametric equalizer, THEN run Lyngdorf Room Perfect in my pre-pro.

While the SMS-1 and Room Perfect can make up for some acoustic problems, it would be best to tune up the room as much as possible before using them.

Therefore, what is a reasonably accurate but user-friendly program to help with determine what acoustic corrections need to be made and NOT a piece that is always active since it would be a duplication.

REW has a far steeper learning curve than I care to learn plus it appears to work best with BFD and again, I do not want a permanent piece added to my system since it already has EQ plus Room Correction.

Recommendations/opinions??

Thanks,

MikeSp


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

If REW is an impediment, consider XTZ which combines software and hardware in one kit for a good measurement and filter generation setup. However, it will only tell you what is wrong and not what to do. I do not know of any programs/devices that will be so specific except for Room Optimizer (http://www.rpginc.com/news/library/ropt_wp.pdf) and CARA 2.0 (http://www.cara.de/). However, these are modelers and are based on your input about room dimensions and properties.


----------



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> If REW is an impediment, consider XTZ which combines software and hardware in one kit for a good measurement and filter generation setup. However, it will only tell you what is wrong and not what to do. I do not know of any programs/devices that will be so specific except for Room Optimizer (http://www.rpginc.com/news/library/ropt_wp.pdf) and CARA 2.0 (http://www.cara.de/). However, these are modelers and are based on your input about room dimensions and properties.


XTZ looks like a winner -- it would permit trial and error with before and after results identified. Thanks!!!

MikeSp


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

MikeSp said:


> XTZ looks like a winner -- it would permit trial and error with before and after results identified. Thanks!!!
> 
> MikeSp


Yup. I love it.


----------



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

After reading about XTZ -- it appears that it is mainly about bass and my SMS-1 parametric eq. does that for all three subwoofers -- being able to watch the real time graph on the screen while I change various parameters such as room arrangements, as well as the gains and phase of each subwoofer to see the instant effect in order to get a flat a response as possible before adding filters.

Kindly correct me if wrong, but it does not appear that XTZ provides all that much information about frequencies above 250 Hz or so that would be needed in order to decide whether to add diffusers, HF absorbers, etc. and then do a trial and error approach to moving the acoustic treatments around to see the effect in the graph???

Thanks,

MikeSp


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

MikeSp said:


> After reading about XTZ -- it appears that it is mainly about bass and my SMS-1 parametric eq. does that for all three subwoofers -- being able to watch the real time graph on the screen while I change various parameters such as room arrangements, as well as the gains and phase of each subwoofer to see the instant effect in order to get a flat a response as possible before adding filters.


Nope. The SMS-1 works only in the frequency/amplitude domain and shows you nothing about the time domain.



> Kindly correct me if wrong, but it does not appear that XTZ provides all that much information about frequencies above 250 Hz or so that would be needed in order to decide whether to add diffusers, HF absorbers, etc. and then do a trial and error approach to moving the acoustic treatments around to see the effect in the graph???


Nope, again. It has a full spectrum RTA as well as time-decay waterfalls for 20-20KHz.

Kal


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Mike,

If you are looking for something that does room analysis and tells you where you need to move your seating, subs and where to slap treatment and what type....there is something out there that will do exactly that!!

It's called a human being! :T One possibility is to look into hiring an acoustician to fulfill your needs rather than trying to rely on software that may or may not work well (I have used most all of it and can tell you first hand...they ALL have their drawbacks and limitations...the simpler it is the worse it is). 

Also, be very careful on relying on "automajik" buttons to correct your problems. You may want to read through a thread that discusses Audyssey and similar programs for room corrections to discover where the weaknesses lie and how to avoid them.


Best wishes!! :sn:


----------

